

So You Got a Google+ Invite... now what? - aorshan
http://www.inc.com/articles/201106/google-plus-and-small-business.html

======
iqster
They've stopped the invites. In fact, they essentially revoked invitations ...
i.e. people I invited last night couldn't use their invitation email this
morning. Unless Google turns it on soon, they're gonna lose a lot of good
will. They've already managed to tick me off.

I also find it funny that people were using Facebook's wall to distribute
Google+ invites to their friends. And I always thought that seeding a social
network was hard :-p

~~~
bdhe
_They've stopped the invites. In fact, they essentially revoked invitations
... i.e. people I invited last night couldn't use their invitation email this
morning._

Is that true? I was under the impression that the invites were not guaranteed
and there was some sort of rate limit on the number of invites that were
allowed to create Google+ accounts. I think your invitees can retry after
sometime.

~~~
tonfa
Yes, just retry.

------
wccrawford
Wait for your friends to get theirs, of course.

~~~
skarayan
Couldn't you just invite your friends?

~~~
wccrawford
I think they've opened up invites again now, but for a while, you couldn't. I
suspect it will roll in waves like that as they hit capacity and expand, over
and over.

------
joebadmo
After having played with Google+ for a few hours, I find that the Circles
feature is deceptively complicated, and can lead to unintended information
leakage.

I've described it further here: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2714333>

------
Aloisius
I have to say, classifying my contacts is stressful. I created an "Inner
Circle" and I'm thinking about creating a Professional one as well.

Or more likely I'll just stop playing with it.

------
ary
"Invite" is a verb, and "invitation" is a noun. Journalists should know
better.

~~~
gte910h
Invite is an also a noun meaning invitation. Invitation is the more formal
version of the same concept.

You can say "I wish she was not so informal", but that's a perfectly
reasonable use of the word.

Invite dates to 1649 and invitation dates to the 15th century. (m-w.com)

~~~
hugh3
_You can say "I wish she was not so informal", but that's a perfectly
reasonable use of the word_

Surely it should be "I wish she _were_ not so informal"?

~~~
gte910h
No, "were" would only be used if you were supposing a condition different than
reality. When used in the first person, it's the past subjunctive. So a valid
sentence with "were" might be:

"If she were a man."

As the writer is in informal in the judgement of the commenter, the commenter
therefore should use "was".

~~~
walterr
But the wished-for condition is exactly that, or else it wouldn't have to be
wished for. Yes, the writer is informal -- but the condition wished for is
"not so informal".

~~~
gte910h
Good point.

